# Old Longwood stove outside for brewing beer



## shortlid (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, I have a friend from Church and he and I home brew ALOT of beer!  During the warmer months he does not want to add heat and humidity to his home.  He has a old Longwood stove and some pipe.  We are thinking about seting it up outside, and using it with scrap wood "we have alot here in New Hampshire" to boil the wort, and brew beer.  Anyone on the board ever done this.  What can we do to keep the stove exposed to the elements from rusting away?


----------



## pen (Feb 9, 2012)

For the beer I've made versus doing stuff on top of a wood stove my main concern would be getting and keeping temps where you want them. 

If you are fixed on not working in the house, consider a turkey fryer.  

pen


----------



## ScotO (Feb 9, 2012)

shortlid said:
			
		

> Ok, I have a friend from Church and he and I home brew ALOT of beer!  During the warmer months he does not want to add heat and humidity to his home.  He has a old Longwood stove and some pipe.  We are thinking about seting it up outside, and using it with scrap wood "we have alot here in New Hampshire" to boil the wort, and brew beer.  Anyone on the board ever done this.  What can we do to keep the stove exposed to the elements from rusting away?


I'm not a beer brewer but I do make maple syrup in the spring (in the next week or two as a matter of fact) and we cook the sap on a homemade wood fired evaporator.  I would say if you are going to make it a "permanent" fixture in your yard ( you say you brew a lot of beer) you would want a roof over it.  A steel roof would be best.  But the bigger factor in making it efficient is when cooking or brewing on a wood fired stove, for maximum heat and efficiency you want the flame to touch the pan you are cooking in.  hence the reason cook stoves have removable lids in the cooking surface.  So I am not real sure the stove you have will do an efficient job of cooking, unless you make a hole in the top where you will be setting your pan.


----------



## Grannyknot (Feb 9, 2012)

temperature regulation is way too imporant in brewing, so I'd skip the wood stove.
What would you do if you got a boil-over?
I was in target yesterday and saw a turkey frying kit for $55 with a 7 gallon pot.


----------

